# Loving our Summer Haircuts



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi! It's me Benny! 








Did you hear the news? My sister and I got haircuts, BUT it was my sister Emma that got a total makeover! Mommy says that she is a little piggy when she eats. Always getting food in her girl beard. So Mom decided to get her beard cut off. She looks so different. :w00t: Want to see her?????

Here she is. I think she looks so cute! I just wuv my lil sister! 



























Ok enough Emma....how about me? I got a haircut too. Do I look as cute?









Mommy says she loves Em's hair so much that maybe next time I'll get a shorter cut. Although I'm not the piggy who gets food in my beard! Thanks for looking at my lil sister and my new haircuts! XOXO

Love, Benny! (and Emma too!)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Omg Tammy, I loooove their haircuts!!! They both look adorable!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: Oh Benny and Emma you two are truly adorable love the new look :chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:wub::wub: both Benny and Emma look ADORABLE in their summer cuts!! they look like they're quite happy with the refreshing change as well!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love love love emphasis on LOOOOVE THEIR HAIRCUTS .. emma looks adorable!!!!! both of them do !!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They both look absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: I think the shorter beard looks great. I cut Lola's similarly, but by mistake the ears too short. That is more the look I was going for. Next time I will just trim her beard then leave her ears. It is hard doing the beard though. I find Lola freaks out with the scissors under her chin.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! They both look so cute! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Benny -- of course you're just adorable with your summer cut. But you're always adorable.

Emma -- I love your new "do" You look so much like a little puppy without your beard.

Tammy -- they're both very cute and I do love Emma's shorter cut.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Omg Tammy, I loooove their haircuts!!! They both look adorable!!!!


 Thanks for letting me use Sprite's picture. She and Crystal's Callie were my inspirations! 


romeo&juliet said:


> :wub::wub: Oh Benny and Emma you two are truly adorable love the new look :chili:


 Thank you!


yeagerbum said:


> :wub::wub: both Benny and Emma look ADORABLE in their summer cuts!! they look like they're quite happy with the refreshing change as well!


 Yes the change is refreshing! Refreshing to not have to constantly clean Emma's beard LOL!:aktion033:


uniquelovdolce said:


> love love love emphasis on LOOOOVE THEIR HAIRCUTS .. emma looks adorable!!!!! both of them do !!!!


 Thanks Lovey!!! XOXO


silverhaven said:


> They both look absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: I think the shorter beard looks great. I cut Lola's similarly, but by mistake the ears too short. That is more the look I was going for. Next time I will just trim her beard then leave her ears. It is hard doing the beard though. I find Lola freaks out with the scissors under her chin.


 I agree....I like the long ears too. Kudos to you for cutting Lola yourself. I WISH I could learn to groom myself! 


Orla said:


> awww! They both look so cute! :wub:


 Thanks Orla!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Benny -- of course you're just adorable with your summer cut. But you're always adorable.
> 
> Emma -- I love your new "do" You look so much like a little puppy without your beard.
> 
> Tammy -- they're both very cute and I do love Emma's shorter cut.


 Thank you Auntie Lynn!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub:Emma looks like a puppy!!!!! Love it!!!!!


Ben doesn't look all that different, but he was always a cutie pie :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* You already know how much I love their new do's. They are both just darling. Love you Benny & Emma!! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They are both so darn cute in their haircuts!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I think both of you are simply adorable!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :wub:Emma looks like a puppy!!!!! Love it!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ben doesn't look all that different, but he was always a cutie pie :thumbsup:


 Yup. Ben looks the same. I like his beard longer and he doesn't get the messy face like Emma. However, seeing how low maintenance Emma is now I'm tempted to give Ben the matching cut next time. He is so much rounder though than Emma....not sure how he will look with it. 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> *sigh* You already know how much I love their new do's. They are both just darling. Love you Benny & Emma!! :wub:


 *squeal!* that was the best! 


Krystal said:


> They are both so darn cute in their haircuts!!!


 Thanks Krystal! 

PS.....LOVE your avatar pic!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> I think both of you are simply adorable!


Donna thank you!:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They both look super adorable in their new hair cuts... I love the short beard on Emma. I was thinking of cutting Summer's beard because she too makes a mess when she eats.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - Emma looks prettier and more petite than ever with that new cut.:tender: I really didn't think it could be possible but I just want to give her a million kisses.:smootch: And Benny - you and Tyler are looking even more like each other in your new haircut. :thumbsup: Tyler's got much the same hair length now and I'm loving it. Even asked for it shorter the other day at the groomer. I just love that picture of the two of them with Benny asking if he looks as cute. :wub::wub: The answer is YES.:happy dance:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both are adorable, but Emma is beyond precious! She looks like a baby! I should do that with Truffles too. She is a messy (should I say enthusiastic) eater too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! What a difference in Emma's hair from your siggie! (which is gorgeous also)
I LOVE it! It looks so cute trimmed short, really highlights how small her face is. :wub:
I'll bet you can't stop staring at her!
And Benny, you are super charming! Like the haircut, buddy!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: They both look stunning..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

donnad said:


> They both look super adorable in their new hair cuts... I love the short beard on Emma. I was thinking of cutting Summer's beard because she too makes a mess when she eats.


Oh you have a piggy girl too?! LOL! Yes....this cut is much more functional for messy eaters! 



Snowbody said:


> Tammy - Emma looks prettier and more petite than ever with that new cut.:tender: I really didn't think it could be possible but I just want to give her a million kisses.:smootch: And Benny - you and Tyler are looking even more like each other in your new haircut. :thumbsup: Tyler's got much the same hair length now and I'm loving it. Even asked for it shorter the other day at the groomer. I just love that picture of the two of them with Benny asking if he looks as cute. :wub::wub: The answer is YES.:happy dance:


 Sue....I had to giggle when you said, "I really didn't think it could be possible but I just want to give her a million kisses." You can't imagine kissing Emma b/c she's always such a bossy terror when she's around Tyler! She can be so embarrassing! :brownbag:


pammy4501 said:


> Both are adorable, but Emma is beyond precious! She looks like a baby! I should do that with Truffles too. She is a messy (should I say enthusiastic) eater too.


 Thanks Pam! Enthusiastic eater...I like that! :thumbsup:


Canada said:


> Wow! What a difference in Emma's hair from your siggie! (which is gorgeous also)
> I LOVE it! It looks so cute trimmed short, really highlights how small her face is. :wub:
> I'll bet you can't stop staring at her!
> And Benny, you are super charming! Like the haircut, buddy!


 I know! It was hard to let go of her long hair. I gradually went shorter on the body over the past year or so. But the face was hard to let go of. I'm so happy with it though. Much easier! She doesn't look like a ragamuffin all the time now. 


kathym said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: They both look stunning..


 :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Tammy!!! They both look fabulous (as always) but Little Em looks _soo extra _adorable!!! :tender: I'm not sure how, but she looks even more feminine I think, I guess the shorter muzzle makes her look even more delicate. :wub:

We haven't had a problem with Gma Lucy's yet as far as dirty faces go so I feel lucky! Preston did get a messy face from The Honest Kitchen but not with GL for some reason. He is now on a 50/50 Grandma Lucy's & Now! Small Breed kibble and loving it. :chili: Some days he poops 3x per day and other times 2x, so I think his system is still regulating the new combination. Hopefully it will regulate to 2x per day, lol! :w00t: I am giving London 1 Tbsp. of GL per meal with her usual canned food and so far she is tolerating it, yay! :thumbsup:

I almost forgot to send you a referral link to PetCareRx, I will do that right now...it may not work, but it's worth a try!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> Tammy!!! They both look fabulous (as always) but Little Em looks _soo extra _adorable!!! :tender: I'm not sure how, but she looks even more feminine I think, I guess the shorter muzzle makes her look even more delicate. :wub:
> 
> We haven't had a problem with Gma Lucy's yet as far as dirty faces go so I feel lucky! Preston did get a messy face from The Honest Kitchen but not with GL for some reason. He is now on a 50/50 Grandma Lucy's & Now! Small Breed kibble and loving it. :chili: Some days he poops 3x per day and other times 2x, so I think his system is still regulating the new combination. Hopefully it will regulate to 2x per day, lol! :w00t: I am giving London 1 Tbsp. of GL per meal with her usual canned food and so far she is tolerating it, yay! :thumbsup:
> 
> I almost forgot to send you a referral link to PetCareRx, I will do that right now...it may not work, but it's worth a try!


Hey girlfriend! 

It's funny to think of Em as feminine b/c she's such a tomboy. She's plain old gross sometimes. Food plastered to her, messy topknot, rolls in worms, the list goes on! But I agree...she does look cute and girly in her new do! 

I"m glad you aren't bombarded w/messy faces. Benny stays clean, but not Emma. Must just be the way each pup eats. I think I mentioned in our emails that they seem to poop a bit more on Gma Lucys. Really glad L&P are adjusting to it! YAH!!!! Thanks for the referral link. I'll give it a go the next time I need to order. Thanks chica!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

They look adorable Tammy! The truth is they always are!!!
Emma's new shorter cut is just darling on her! I'm a fan of shorter faces so maybe I'm bias!!!  I think Benny would look great in a similar cut too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed that Benny's hair was cut too (on FB) I was looking at Emma so much. But yes sweet Benny you look beautiful too.
I love the close under the chin cut on Emma. We can really see her face now. Honestly that last pic must be the cutest one of Benny ever.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the new cuts. I may have to rethink Cassie's hair. She really hates the long and fuss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Benny and Emma I love your new do's. I also thought that you looked like a puppy Emma.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tammy, they are both so sweet and adorable!:wub::wub: Benny looks handsome as ever, and that new 'do on Emma is too cute for words! 

I love the short beard look - maybe I'll have Bonnie's groomer do hers a little shorter next time!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Tammy,

They both are gorgeous :wub:
I love Emma's new look, too cute :wub: and Benny, he melts my heart:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy - they both look beautiful! I just love those two so much!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwwww they are both so precious........love those cute faces and their haircuts are adorable . I just showed my two little daughters and both of them at the same time said: Awwwwww soooooooooo CUTE :wub::wub:

Jenna


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I came back to peek again - I love these cuts!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bibu said:


> They look adorable Tammy! The truth is they always are!!!
> Emma's new shorter cut is just darling on her! I'm a fan of shorter faces so maybe I'm bias!!!  I think Benny would look great in a similar cut too.


 Aww thanks so much! 


Maglily said:


> I missed that Benny's hair was cut too (on FB) I was looking at Emma so much. But yes sweet Benny you look beautiful too.
> I love the close under the chin cut on Emma. We can really see her face now. Honestly that last pic must be the cutest one of Benny ever.


 Emma stole the show this time around. B Man just got trimmed and cleaned up. The last pic is one of my favs too. Benny is always smiling for pictures! 


revakb2 said:


> I love the new cuts. I may have to rethink Cassie's hair. She really hates the long and fuss.


 Thanks Reva. Em hates having long hair too. I can tell she is much happier w/the shorter do. 


chichi said:


> Benny and Emma I love your new do's. I also thought that you looked like a puppy Emma.:wub:


 Thank you Jill! 


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Tammy, they are both so sweet and adorable!:wub::wub: Benny looks handsome as ever, and that new 'do on Emma is too cute for words!
> 
> I love the short beard look - maybe I'll have Bonnie's groomer do hers a little shorter next time!


 Do it Linda! I think Bonnie would look beautiful with a shorter beard! 


fleurdelys said:


> Tammy,
> 
> They both are gorgeous :wub:
> I love Emma's new look, too cute :wub: and Benny, he melts my heart:wub:


 Thank you! 


maggieh said:


> Tammy - they both look beautiful! I just love those two so much!!!


 And Benny has a soft spot for you Maggie. I often go back and look at the picture of you holding him at the puppy party. :tender::tender:


poochie2 said:


> Awwwww they are both so precious........love those cute faces and their haircuts are adorable . I just showed my two little daughters and both of them at the same time said: Awwwwww soooooooooo CUTE :wub::wub:
> 
> Jenna


 Oh how sweet! Thank you! 


Hunter's Mom said:


> I came back to peek again - I love these cuts!


 Thank you Auntie. XOXO


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, those are very pretty and neat summer haircuts! Love them so much, Tammy!

B&E are looking fantastic as they always do! Emma is so sweet wearing her pink bow!!!!

Would love to hug and kiss them both! Please, could you do it for me? Ullana's sending wet kisses and tail wags!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How adorable, both fluffs! I think I'm going to cut Phoebe Trixibell's beard off like little Emma's. Sometimes when she gets her yogurt, more ends up in her beard than her mouth!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I LOVE their cuts! So precious!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Wow, those are very pretty and neat summer haircuts! Love them so much, Tammy!
> 
> B&E are looking fantastic as they always do! Emma is so sweet wearing her pink bow!!!!
> 
> ...


 Hugs and kisses delivered Alexandra. Same to you and Miss Ullana! 


MoonDog said:


> How adorable, both fluffs! I think I'm going to cut Phoebe Trixibell's beard off like little Emma's. Sometimes when she gets her yogurt, more ends up in her beard than her mouth!


 I know the feeling! Yogurt in the face! :smilie_tischkante:


RudyRoo said:


> I LOVE their cuts! So precious!


 Thank you!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Loving Emma's new cut too - looks like its so much easier to take care of. She looks gorgeous either way but she does look a lot more puppyish like this. And of course Benny looks as handsome as ever. I love the way he is looking up at the camara in that last pic - so cute!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They look so cute! Poor Rylee is still embarrassed by the cut I gave her. :blush: Her little legs look like chicken legs. On the up side she is mat free and fur is not all over the house. I still want her back in a long coat.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Oh you have a piggy girl too?! LOL! Yes....this cut is much more functional for messy eaters!
> 
> 
> * Sue....I had to giggle when you said, "I really didn't think it could be possible but I just want to give her a million kisses." You can't imagine kissing Emma b/c she's always such a bossy terror when she's around Tyler! She can be so embarrassing! *:brownbag:
> ...


Tammy - I was referring to the earlier part of the sentence, before the emoticon, meaning I couldn't believe she could be any cuter BUT you do have a point there. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Don't let that sweet little girl act fool you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy the babies look adorable:wub: they look so itty bitty:tender:
Emma and Benny awntie LOVES YOU


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Tammy, Emma looks adorable!!! Just like a puppy. As for Benny, I just love his eyes:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Johita said:


> Loving Emma's new cut too - looks like its so much easier to take care of. She looks gorgeous either way but she does look a lot more puppyish like this. And of course Benny looks as handsome as ever. I love the way he is looking up at the camara in that last pic - so cute!


 Even though I chickened out on the Aolani inspired mohawk for Benny I do think Emma came out great. At least one pup got a makeover hehe! 



Deborah said:


> They look so cute! Poor Rylee is still embarrassed by the cut I gave her. :blush: Her little legs look like chicken legs. On the up side she is mat free and fur is not all over the house. I still want her back in a long coat.


 AWW Rylee is stunning no matter what! :wub: I love them in long hair too. I keep Emma's legs very full and long and her body and now face shorter. Kind of a happy medium for us. 



Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I was referring to the earlier part of the sentence, before the emoticon, meaning I couldn't believe she could be any cuter BUT you do have a point there. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Don't let that sweet little girl act fool you.


 :HistericalSmiley:Very true Sue! She looks sweet as pie until her bossy tantrums take over! Poor Tyler! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Tammy the babies look adorable:wub: they look so itty bitty:tender:
> Emma and Benny awntie LOVES YOU


 Thank you sweet Paula! 



mary-anderson said:


> Tammy, Emma looks adorable!!! Just like a puppy. As for Benny, I just love his eyes:wub:


 Thank you Mary! And those Benny eyes...they are my favorite too!


----------



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Love the haircuts! The haircuts are so great in the summer!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable cuts! I really need to do that with kelsie!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

AWW Rylee is stunning no matter what! :wub: I love them in long hair too. I keep Emma's legs very full and long and her body and now face shorter. Kind of a happy medium for us. 

Rylee looks really bad. She is so use to having long hair that she is confused when she goes potty.

She really does act embarrassed.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

doggy071111 said:


> Love the haircuts! The haircuts are so great in the summer!!


 :wub:Thank you!!


kodie said:


> adorable cuts! I really need to do that with kelsie!


 Stacy you should do it! So much less maintenance. Bath/dry time is cut in 1/2 now. :chili:


Deborah said:


> AWW Rylee is stunning no matter what! :wub: I love them in long hair too. I keep Emma's legs very full and long and her body and now face shorter. Kind of a happy medium for us.
> 
> Rylee looks really bad. She is so use to having long hair that she is confused when she goes potty.
> 
> She really does act embarrassed.


 Rylee! Poor girl is embarrassed? AWW  Well we have all had bad haircuts at one time or another right? Tell Rylee her beautiful hair will grow back quickly. :wub:


----------

